# Sebaceous Adenitis



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

SA testing in poodles does not really seem to hold a lot of merit. You can do the punch test one day and have the results come back clear, and then a week or so later the dog can become affected by SA.
There is new research being done at UCDavis, maybe they will be able to find a genetic marker. The fact that the poodle comes back with a clear test does not mean that they may or may not be a carrier genetically, maybe this research can help.

The Poodle Club of America Foundation has provided funding to support a research project under the direction of principal investigator Niels C. Pedersen, "Determining whether risk for sebaceous adenitis of Standard Poodles is associated with a specific DLA class II genotype."

They need DNA-specimens from 25 dogs that have been diagnosed with SA and also samples from unaffected dogs.

I have sent in samples from both my standards, they are both unaffected. They are not getting many samples at all, which is really sad considering a study in the UK got over 300 samples.

If you know of anyone whom has a standard affected with SA, please encourage them to get a blood sample taken (my vet charged $ 8.00) and send it in. It would be even better if they were able to get a sample from a close relative of the affected.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

This is very interesting. Thanks for sharing this information!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Kiara has not been tested yet, I was told 3 yrs was the age to start the punches. Her breeder put an 8 yr health guar, in the contract against SA since she has never had any problems. I asked my vet at VCA about the punches and sadly he did not know what I was talking about....Kiara will be 3ys Aug 2011.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

It is just fantastic that new research is done !!!!

*Snor *- can you post this also in general "poodle talk" ???  Maybe more members will see it that way 

Thanks for the info !!!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> It is just fantastic that new research is done !!!!
> 
> *Snor *- can you post this also in general "poodle talk" ???  Maybe more members will see it that way
> 
> Thanks for the info !!!


I will do that


----------

